# Choke Artists



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

The Knicks have lost 3 games against scrub teams in the final seconds. The Knicks have 32 wins. The 4th seed Hornets have 36 wins.


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

tim thomas = soft. hes a good player, but he doesnt get the boards, and this was the third time he sat out a game because someone touched him.


----------



## Perennial All Star (Aug 13, 2003)

Can't deny your facts but last year's team lost to about 8 of 10 scrub teams they faced down the stretch and finished 5 gms out of the 8th spot. This was during your beloved Layden era. That wont happen again....I hope.


----------



## NYKBaller (Oct 29, 2003)

TNT been doing what he has supposed to be doing, if your gonna blame anyone, blame Houston....


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

TNT had 7 points and 5 boards before he went down in the first quarter..He was even taking it to the basket....The guy has been our most consistent player...

Blame H20,Anderson,Penny but not TT..its just not fair.....


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

Or you could blame the supposed franchise player.


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

Of course it's Marbury's fault. Just like it's Iverson's fault Philly sucks, and T-mac's that Orlando does. And if the Spurs aren't champs again we can be sure it'll be Duncan's fault. And Garnet will never be a winner...


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

i would certainly say TT is less to blame than marbury.....If you ask me marbury is playing too many minutes....


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

Marbury has better options on his team than Deshawn Stevenson and Aaron McKie.

Duncan is the more valuable to his team than any other player in the league. It's funny that you make that comparison, because the Knicks are only around a .500 eastern team with Marbury, while the Spurs are only among the best teams in the west and the league with Duncan. Duncan, Garnett, Iverson, and Kidd have taken lesser talent further than it should have gone. Marbury couldn't even get the Suns into the playoffs until they drafted Amare, and the Suns' record this season is no worse than it was with Marbury than without him.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

so let me get this straight...

you like layden....you like eisly....you like kvh....

you dont like marbury..you dont like IT....you dont like TT

and you are sure you are a knick fan???



whats your point...are you going to rehash the same old BS over and over....WE GET IT...You like Layden..You like Eisly....you like KVH..You dont own the Knicks.There is nothing yo can do..So move on..Please,you are like a broken record.....

i am starting to agree with NYKFan123,more and more


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

marbury is too blame. In wins he shoots well, in losses he shoots under 40 percent. sounds like a trend. against chi town he was off. and guess what we lost.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

and if he shoots 50% we almost always win


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>PennyHardaway</b>!
> marbury is too blame. In wins he shoots well, in losses he shoots under 40 percent. sounds like a trend. against chi town he was off. and guess what we lost.


To blame? I can't believe that you, truth and Rashidi are in agreement on this.

The case is that this is not a good team, particularly with Houston out. Without Marbury heroically saving them they lose. What does it say about T-mac that the Magic suck? He is to blame?


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

Oak,you are taking my comments wrong..I dont fault marbury....But if you are going to point fingers ala Rashidi,I would not point them in the direction of Tim Thomas...If you aske me,TT and Sweets have been playing great BBall....


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

I can't believe people are trying to pin this on houston who wants to get to the playoffs so bad he is practically playing on one leg.


Furthermore, lay the **** off of marbury, he's playing so many minutes because he needs to.


Blame Tim Thomas for being more a defensive liability than dirk nowitizki, and lenny wilkens for not developing a decent rotation - instead opting to go with the veterans.


It's TT defense and lack of flow within our offense that make for ****ty play. TT has been hitting the boards well, he has been scoring decently, but his stats are more like Ricky D stats. Worthless.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

> It's TT defense and lack of flow within our offense that make for ****ty play. TT has been hitting the boards well, he has been scoring decently, but his stats are more like Ricky D stats. Worthless.


man,are you a Hater.....

H20,kvh and you have the gonads to bring up TT's defense??

Worthless stats???

Where do you come up with these statements and where can i get some of that shiiit you have been taking??


----------



## benfica (Jul 17, 2002)

*this team really got better*

with IT running the show.


----------

